# Anyone in Central Florida selling tees (made via transfers) in Central Florida???



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

Trying to a shop in Central Florida (Tampa/Orlando Corridor) that successfully sells shirts with transfers. Been told that if you want to do something, find someone else who is making money doing it. Thanks!


----------

